

FizzBuzz Enterprise Edition - palebluedot
https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition

======
bitops
Not really very enterprisey as there is no Dependency Injection layer being
used. Tsk, tsk.

~~~
jffry
Rewrite this with Spring and submit a pull request. Reminder: All employees'
annual bonus is weighted by MLOC authored in the prior year.

------
KevinEldon
The issues list might be better than the actual project. "Java version is too
new", "Strings shouldn't be hardcoded", and "Inject Output Stream into
Printers".

------
dsego
This is hilarious. I just hope a pointy-haired boss doesn't see this, he might
take it seriously.

------
steveklabnik
A Ruby version using the Enterprise gem would be good to see:
[https://github.com/tenderlove/enterprise](https://github.com/tenderlove/enterprise)

------
Buzaga
Please register your CV at our database, just copy and paste. We don't look at
githubs.

And mark the programmings languages you know, we'll contact you if an
opportunity opens:

() PHP

() Java

() Visual Basic

~~~
vault_
s/languages/language/ and they should be radio buttons ;-)

~~~
Buzaga
_makes note_ "no hire, insubordinance."

Ok, expect us to contact you soon!

